# Pure Combat 10 Fearless



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*
October 17, 2009

Tulare International Agri-Center,
Tulare, Calif. 

Doug Marshall vs. Keith Berry
Anthony Ruiz vs. Aaron Brink
Mike Cook vs. Paul Mince
Darren Crisp vs. Doug Hunt
John Reedy vs. Rodney Rhoden
Joe Morales vs. Josh Herrick
Marc De La Cruz vs. Josh McCartney
Leann Jenkins vs. Angela Samaro
Carlos Costa vs. Drew Bittner
Travis Hughes vs. Fausto Caballero*


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Faustino Caballero defeated Travis Hughes 
Josh Herrick defeated Joe Morales
Drew Bittner defeated Carlos Costa
Josh McCartney defeated Marc De La Cruz
Angela Samaro defeated Leann Jenkins
Doug Hunt defeated Darren Crisp
John Reedy defeated Rodney Rhoden
Doug Marshall defeated Keith Berry


----------

